# Scott Superhot



## Not Sure (Jan 1, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RA...726611?hash=item2395999893:g:YwsAAOSwZW5aOIeV

Oldies but goodies , shame I blew mine up had a set of green ones first generation like these . Looks like the seller is going to make a profit as they were like $275.00 new 

Shame ...Epic had a great thread on Superhots


----------



## Nick (Jan 2, 2018)

Whoah, those are just a single buckle? They look like toddler rental boots at Wachusett but green


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 2, 2018)

Nick said:


> Whoah, those are just a single buckle? They look like toddler rental boots at Wachusett but green



Haha ....Flatland Stranger:grin:..
The other big selling boots in that time were Hanson’s which had 2 buckels in the rear.

The Scotts were a pain to fit and get in and out of escpeccially when cold . You had to split the upper by prying the shell apart and tilt it back.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 2, 2018)

LOving it
Thanks for the elk ticket                 ....................................../


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 2, 2018)

ScottySkis said:


> LOving it
> Thanks for the elk ticket                 ....................................../



You bet


----------

